# افيدونى يرحمكم الله



## علا (27 فبراير 2006)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_​ 

_انى احتاج منكم معلومات عن الخامات التى تصنع منها_

_الاقلام المستخدمة فى قطع المعادن على _

_المخرطةوالمكشطة_​


----------



## khalid009 (3 مارس 2006)

اهلا بك علا بالمنتدى بخصوص السؤال حول نوع الخامات التي تنصع منها اقلام الخراطة انا حاليا لا اذكر الى ثلاث انواع وهي
1-صلب العدة الكربوني 
2- صلب السرعات العالية يتكون من التنجستن والفناديوم
3_الالماس
باقي نوع رابع لاكني لااذكره الان بس اذا رجعت لمذكره يمكن اقدر اسعادك اذا تصبر علي .


----------



## علا (3 مارس 2006)

شكرا استاذ خالد على هذه المساعدة
ولكن ماذا عن الخامات التى تصنع منها اقلام المكشطة


----------



## علا (3 مارس 2006)

شكرا استاذ خالد على هذه المساعدة
ولكن ماذا عن الخامات التى تصنع منها اقلام المكشطة


----------



## khalid009 (8 مارس 2006)

مرحبا علا أسف على التأخير بالنسبة للموضوع أنا راح اكتب كل المعلومات إلي عندي عن أقلام القطع للفائدة

1) صلب العدة الكربوني: وهو صلب يحتوي على نسبة كربون من 1.69 إلى 1.4 لا يتحمل حرارة تزيد على 150 درجة مؤوية لذا سرعة القطع تكون منخفضة من 10-15م/دقيقة

2) صلب السرعات العالية HSS : وهو صلب يحتوي على عناصر سبائكيه تصل في مجموعها 25% ومن هذه العناصر الفاناديوم _ تنجستن

يتحمل درجات حرارة تصل إلى 550 درجة مؤوية لذا سرعة القطع تكون مرتفعة تصل إلى 3 أضعاف سابقة

3) الكربيدات : ويتم تصنيعها بخلط مسحوق التنجستن مع الكربون ثم كبسة وتسخينة عند درجات حرارة مرتفعة خواصة انه يتحمل درجات تصل الى 1000 درجة مؤوية لذا سرعة القطع تكون اضعاف سابقتة وصلابتها عالية 

 4) السيرامبكات: المكون الأساسي لها هو أكسيد الألمنيوم خواصة سرعة القطع عالية تتحمل حرارة تصل إلى 1200 درجة مؤؤية سلبياتة سهولة 

 كسرها أي لا تتحمل الصدمات ورديئة لتوصيل الحراري

 5) الألماس: هو أعلى المواد صلادة في القطع. ومقاوم ممتاز للتآكل تصل سرعتة في القطع إلى 2000 م في الدقيقة سلبياتة سهولة كسرة , تكل فتة عالية


----------



## khalid009 (8 مارس 2006)

مرحبا علا بالنسبة للموضوع أنا راح اكتب كل المعلومات إلي عندي عن أقلام القطع للفائدة

1) صلب العدة الكربوني: وهو صلب يحتوي على نسبة كربون من 1.69 إلى 1.4 لا يتحمل حرارة تزيد على 150 درجة مؤوية لذا سرعة القطع تكون منخفضة من 10-15م/دقيقة

2) صلب السرعات العالية HSS : وهو صلب يحتوي على عناصر سبائكيه تصل في مجموعها 25% ومن هذه العناصر الفاناديوم _ تنجستن

يتحمل درجات حرارة تصل إلى 550 درجة مؤوية لذا سرعة القطع تكون مرتفعة تصل إلى 3 أضعاف سابقة

3) الكربيدات : ويتم تصنيعها بخلط مسحوق التنجستن مع الكربون ثم كبسة وتسخينة عند درجات حرارة مرتفعة خواصة انه يتحمل درجات تصل الى 1000 درجة مؤوية لذا سرعة القطع تكون اضعاف سابقتة وصلابتها عالية 

 4) السيرامبكات: المكون الأساسي لها هو أكسيد الألمنيوم خواصة سرعة القطع عالية تتحمل حرارة تصل إلى 1200 درجة مؤؤية سلبياتة سهولة 

 كسرها أي لا تتحمل الصدمات ورديئة لتوصيل الحراري

 5) الألماس: هو أعلى المواد صلادة في القطع. ومقاوم ممتاز للتآكل تصل سرعتة في القطع إلى 2000 م في الدقيقة سلبياتة سهولة كسرة , تكل فتة عالية


----------



## علا (10 مارس 2006)

شكرااستاذ خالد على هذه المساعدة شكرا جزيلا


----------

